# Little Lady and Lordy Lordy have babies now w/pinkie pix



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Little Lady probably threw her litter right after I left the mousery last night around midnight. There are an even dozen nice long bodied wigglers, all with black eyes. I was hoping she carried red eyes, but that apparently was wishful thinking. Lordy Lordy will get a new partner some time this week. Again, pix when there's something other than pink to show.

Here's Herself earlier last night:


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Is she odd-eyed?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yupper. The red eye is ruby, as in most cases. I think the bright red odd eye is dependent on a strong face marking with dark color on one side and light color on the other. Doddy, the splashed blue doe I'm breeding to her brother, Lunker, has a nice bright red eye with that type of facial marking.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

She's so pretty, like a lovely little rice ball.
Is heterochromia genetic in mice like it is with some people?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Given how many moustress seems to have, when compared to everybody else, I'd imagine it must be, even if only because the markings themselves are genetic. Also, that is quite possibly one of the largest preggers mice I've seen lately. I think the satin makes them seem larger somehow, because it accentuates their roundness. I've always loved your odd-eye mice, moustress. They're so very charming. But, then, I've been a Bowie fan for as long as I can remember, so maybe it's just transference.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes, she was pretty enormous, and with satin, you also can easily see the babies moving around inside. I thought she was going into labor when I left the mousery last night, as she was spending a lot of time watching and washing her vent. It was late though, past midnight, and I figured she'd be happier with the lights out. *shrug* I've only ever watched a litter being born once.

The fact that no one but me has seen odd-eyes does puzzle me a bit. Just lucky, I guess. I'm as surprised as everyone else, and I never expected to see it in the blue tricolor or splashed mousies. I've had red eyed blue splashed almost from the very start, four years ago.

There are times when I wonder if there has been a divergence from the original tricolor genetics; there have been plenty of times when I've thought I had a different line altogether than the ones with which others have been working. I'd love an explanation of how the genetics that cause odd-eyes are constituted.

I'd also like to know why I've had hermaphrodites in some tri lines; I have a tank full of blue and blue agouti tri/splashed does. Nance's second litter appear to all be female, but I'm keeping a close eye on them. They get their rears ends hoisted for inspection very frequently, as I don't want to end up with a hundred little ones of that type. How likely is it that out of ten babies, all will be female?!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

As for your how-likely question, if you assume that each baby is a 1:1 chance of being male:female, you start with 1/2 for any given baby. For a second baby, it's 1/4, and so on. So you're looking at 1/2^10 or a one in 1024 chance. So, one in 1024 litters of ten would be all-female, and one in 1024 would be all-male. Highly unlikely, but not impossible by any means. If there's any kind of predisposition toward female young, you'd have a higher likelihood, but mice seem to be pretty equal in that regard.

I realize it was probably a rhetorical question, but it prompted me to do the mental math, and then I just felt like sharing.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Uh-huh...cheap fun, I'd guess. :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Re my last post; I should chart the incidence of the odd eyes to see if I can get a clue. That, too, would be cheap fun. Now, where did I put my stack of Punnet forms....

Anywho, here are pix of the dozen babies. They look much better now than when they were born; they were very red and looked long and skinny. They have filled out quite a bit in the last two days.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

oooh question! Do babies eyes always look black? or can you tell from when they're unopened what colour eyes they'll have??


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Pink eyed babies definatly have pink eyes right away!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Here you go (I was asked this question before so I found a photo  )...


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ah, yes...one can definitely see the difference on those. I need to take a closer look at my babies to see if one of them has a lighter eye which might indicate the presence of an odd eye. I'll have to take a good look at each of them tonight in any case to decide which ones I'm going to cull. This litter is too big, and I'm not sure they are fattening up as I'd like.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It looks like Little Lady is not RY after all; that's OK, I guess. She carries it, so I have a few yellows in this bunch, and a few that are hard to tell just what they are. I'm hoping she's chocolate and the brownish one is a chocolate tricolor. I culled four of the pinkies a couple of nights ago, and the rest are beginning to fill out nicely. New pix later tonight!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I saw an odd-eyed rat once, but never an odd-eyed mouse. But you do have a history of them!

About seeing pinkies eye colors, it's easy to tell the difference between BE and PE, but what about ruby-eyed? Do they look more dark or more light? Or is it as easy to tell them apart as it is for BE/PE?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a hard time telling the difference between my pew, PE, and RE= pinkies. They look the same to me, and only seem to be more differentiated once they've been open for a week or so. Maybe I have trouble telling when they're so small, or maybe it's something to do with the light.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I am embarrassed to say that NONE of the babies are yellow! they appear to be blue, silver, and lilac. LL sure had me fooled, but since I want blue tris, I guess that's OK. I can wait for these to grow and then use them for yelllow/red tri pairings.

I already have other pairings in the works; it'll work out.


----------

